

My Y Combinator Experience (Application, Interview, Decision) - KleinmanB
http://brandonk.com/?p=219
A three part series covering my process at YC.  
Application
Interview
Tips For Future Companies
======
zck
The first link in pg's email that you quote in your post asks to be kept
confidential. You might want to redact it.

~~~
KleinmanB
Thanks

------
sucuri2
Nice post, but I prefer to see the whole story instead of having that break
down in 3 days...

